# Value Electronics is hosting a preview event this coming Wednesday... press release included



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

This is a pretty cool event at Value Electronics... here's the press release!

PRESS RELEASE
FOR IMMEDIATE RELEASE

Media Contacts:
Robert Zohn 
Value Electronics 
35 Popham Road
Scarsdale, NY 10583 
914-723-3344
[email protected]
VALUE ELECTRONICS TO HOST EARLY LOOK AT THE 4K RESTORATION OF 
MY FAIR LADY: 50th ANNIVERSARY EDITION 
IN ADVANCE OF THEATRICAL ENGAGEMENT
AND HOME ENTERTAINMENT RELEASE 
The media and general public are invited to attend our Tuesday, October 13th special event from 6pm to 8pm to view the newly restored film

SCARSDALE, NY (October 9, 2015) – Value Electronics, a leading independent audio video retailer in Scarsdale, NY, is hosting a screening of sequences from the latest restored version of the classic Academy Award®-winning film My Fair Lady: 50th Anniversary Edition. 

Visitors will enjoy experiencing portions of this classic film played via a Blu-ray source on various manufacturers’ flagship 4k monitors throughout the store, and in the store’s dedicated 4k Sony digital theater. My Fair Lady: 50th Anniversary Edition was magnificently restored to its original quality for limited engagements in modern commercial theaters starting October 18th, along with a Blu-ray/DVD Combo scheduled for release on October 27th.
Mr. Robert Harris, the film’s highly respected restorer, is participating in the event and will be available to answer questions. Mr. Harris has worked on the restorations of Lawrence of Arabia, Spartacus, My Fair Lady (1994 restoration and the 2015 restoration), Vertigo, Rear Window, The Godfather and The Godfather Part II. In 2010, he was honored by the International Press Academy with its Nikola Tesla Award for Visionary Achievement in Filmmaking Technology.
Robert Zohn, founder and president of Value Electronics, commented “We are honored to be selected to host this early look at portions of the restoration of ‘My Fair Lady’ in advance of the nationwide release in movie theaters and on Blu-ray. This is an early opportunity to see a glimpse of the classic and beloved film beautifully restored to today’s high-end video and audio standards, and to learn about its restoration.”

Information regarding show times, playdates and tickets for the theatrical engagement is available at Myfairlady50.com. BYE is the distributor of the restored film to theaters. My Fair Lady: 50th Anniversary Edition Blu-ray/DVD combo will be released by CBS Home Entertainment and Paramount Home Media Distribution. 

This special event is open to the public at Value Electronics’ showroom located at 35 Popham Rd, Scarsdale, NY. For more information call Value Electronics 914-723-3344 or email [email protected].

About Value Electronics
Value Electronics, founded in 1998 is a custom a/v integrator with a retail showroom in the Village of Scarsdale, NY. Owner, Robert Zohn created and began sponsoring the TV Shootout evaluation event in 2004. The TV Shootout evaluation event has gained the Consumer Electronics industry’s respect and it has become a go-to source for video enthusiasts to help make the best TV purchase decision. 

# # #


----------



## Robert Zohn (Aug 13, 2011)

Thanks for posting this Todd! This is a very exciting event we're hosting. We were selected as the exclusive premier screening of selected scenes of the newly restored edition of the 1964 classic film, _"My Fair Lady"_.

So far we have a lot of reservations from the press, film professionals and enthusiasts signed up and we still have room for more attendees. So if you want to be a part of this fun, educational event and see this classic film restored to its original beauty displayed on our TV Shootout wall with every major manufacturers premium TV and in our high-end Sony 4K theater I welcome you to stop by.

After the screening, Robert A. Harris will be speaking and answering questions from the audience. 

Come prepared to see detail and color fidelity like never before. Here's a still capture image:










Hope to see many of my fellow members of HTS this Tuesday, October 13th between 6pm -8pm!

-Robert


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Man I wish Robert had his store in my backyard! C'mon Robert move to Minnesota!! :T


----------



## Robert Zohn (Aug 13, 2011)

@mech, NY is beautiful this time of year and we'd love to roll out the plush red carpet if you can swing a visit. Maybe our HDR/WCG/10-bit TV Shootout.

We've been working hard this past weekend getting our showroom and theater ready for the advance screening. This morning the discs came in and we are enjoying this beautiful film throughout the day and comparing the pq across our TV Shootout wall and theater. 

This film is reference quality video with excellent 7.1 audio. The attendees will see detail that was sleeping for 50 years and Robert Harris has woken it up and brought this classic film to the 21st century quality that you would only expect from the best film productions. The detail is among the best I have ever seen on a 1080p BD.

Looking forward to our event and showing off this film to the enthusiasts who will be joining us tomorrow.

-Robert


----------



## Robert Zohn (Aug 13, 2011)

Here's some photos from last night's event.










Robert Harris, Ken Ross and Robert Zohn



















Great evening!

-Robert


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

Thanks for sharing the pics... lots great looking displays! ;-)


----------

